

Show HN: A new way to read Facebook status updates - combiclickwise
http://www.readevery.com/fb
The earlier twitter version of ReadEvery is here  http://www.readevery.com<p>The FB version requires sign in but we dont store any of your details.<p>The twitter version does not require you to sign in
======
tobylane
Twitter: Quickly got five of my 30+ followers Facebook: Slowly got ten before
I stopped it.

The updates need to be styled, and probably options over how many people,
going how far back, how many updates (e.g. ten updates from up to ten people
who has made ten updates in the last two months).

~~~
combiclickwise1
Hi sorry. but my noprocrast settings logged me out of HN. lol. had to create a
new account to reply to this!

Thanks for the comment. For Twitter please scroll down the page and you will
get more. the scrolling down action triggers it.

Facebook is slow, I know. I have introduced it just now and will work on the
speed and bring it up to speed with the Twitter version.

Will work on the styling as well and ability to like, comment and yes more
options of the kind of people displayed based on post frequency is a very good
idea. Thank you.

------
jayzee
Have people not learnt anything from Crush Notifier and others being shutdown
by fb?

If this catches of fb will shut it down.

fb's business model is around advertising. They cannot have people diverted
from their site. Find a way to push people to fb (zynga) and then you are in
business.

~~~
combiclickwise
I do apps because I think they are useful to people. I did this because I
don't like the timeline view of Facebook.

and if they shut it down, so be it.

------
combiclickwise
The earlier Twitter version is here <http://www.readevery.com>

The FB version requires sign in but don't store any of your personal details.

The Twitter version does not require you to sign in.

